# RAM Frage für Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite & Ryzen 3700X



## gen13 (7. August 2019)

*RAM Frage für Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite & Ryzen 3700X*

Hallo zusammen,

ich stelle mir gerade einen neuen Gaming PC zusammen und bin im Moment beim Ryzen 3700X mit dem Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite Board hängengeblieben. Beim RAM finde ich die G.SKILL RGB Varianten ganz nett und würde gerne auf 32 Gb gehen. Ich habe hierzu mal die QVL von Gigabyte und die von G.SKILL mit einander abgelichen und komme auf ein Modell, das auf beiden QVL enthalten ist: 

G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16Q-32GTZR) 4x 8GB für grob 240 Eur

Dazu ein paar Fragen:

1. In der gerade erschienen PCGH Ausgabe steht auf Seite 10 die Tabelle "Ryzen 3000: Unterstützte DDR4-Konfigurationen" bei den beiden Zeilen mit Anzahl Speichermodule = 4 folgendes:

Anzahl Speichermodule; Anzahl Speichersockel; Rank-Organisation; Unterstützte DDR4-Geschwindigkeit
4;4; Single Rank; DDR4-2933 MHz
4;4; Dual Rank; DDR4-2667 MHz

Heißt das, ein RAM Kit wie bspw. das o.g. mit 4x 8GB würde gar nicht einfach so mit 3200Mhz laufen?  


2. G.SKILL nennt in Ihrer QVL ein Kit das fast genauso heißt wie das o.g., nur noch zusätzlich steht am Ende der Produktbezeichnung ein "X" und der Hinweis (for AMD):
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16Q-32GTZRX) 4x 8GB für grob 240 Eur

Was hat es denn damit genau auf sich - sollte man in Kombination mit einem 3700X tatsächlich nur so ein Kit von denen nehmen, das diesen Zusatz hat?


3. Weiter führt G.SKILL bspw. auch ein ähnliches Kit, was sich für mich von den Eckdaten ziemlich gleich liest, 2x 16GB ist, aber nur ca. 200 Eur kostet (ohne den AMD Zusatz):
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GTZR)

Neben diesem gibt es ja alleine von dem einen Hersteller so unfassbar viele Modelle, ich steige da nicht mehr durch. Ich hätte gerne etwas, das möglichst out of the box funktioniert, PC zusammenbauen und gut ist, ohne an Overclocking Einstellungen für RAM etwas drehen zu müssen. 

Vielleicht habt ihr ja einen Tipp für mich.

Danke & Gruß


----------



## IICARUS (7. August 2019)

*AW: RAM Frage für Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite & Ryzen 3700X*

AMD ist dafür bekannt das es etwas wählerisch ist was Speicher angeht.

Normale Speicher können aber genauso gut laufen wie ausgewählte, nur ist es halt nicht immer sichergestellt das du sie einbaust und es dann einfach läuft. Daher verkauft G.Skill auch ausgewählte Speicher wo es wahrscheinlicher ist das diese Problemlos laufen und ggf. sogar den vollen Takt erreichen.

Bei AMD ist Vollbestückung auch etwas Problematisch, da könnte es dann eher sein das dann die volle Geschwindigkeit der Speicher nicht mehr laufen, daher ist es besser nur auf zwei Module zu gehen. Natürlich ist es immer nur "es könnte sein" und ist am ende eine Sache was meist selbst ausgetestet werden muss. Es gibt leider immer wieder Themen mit neue Systeme wo kein Bild kommt da die Arbeitsspeicher nicht angenommen werden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (7. August 2019)

*AW: RAM Frage für Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite & Ryzen 3700X*



gen13 schrieb:


> Heißt das, ein RAM Kit wie bspw. das o.g. mit 4x 8GB würde gar nicht einfach so mit 3200Mhz laufen?



Ja.

G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GTZR) ab €' '194,84 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Ich würde den hier nehmen, wenn du Wert auf RGB legst. 2 Kits, Dual Channel ist sinnvoller als Vollbestückung. XMP Profil im Bios laden und normalerweise sollten die dann sofort mit 3200MHz laufen.


----------



## Nordbadener (7. August 2019)

*AW: RAM Frage für Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite & Ryzen 3700X*

Hier ist die Speicher-Kompatibilitätsliste von Gigabyte für Dein Mainboard...

http://download.gigabyte.eu/FileList/Memory/mb_memory_x570-aorus-elite_matisse.pdf


----------



## gen13 (8. August 2019)

*AW: RAM Frage für Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite & Ryzen 3700X*

Ok danke, dann ist die Vollbestückung ja leider nicht so attraktiv (hätte mir optisch besser gefallen ). Möchte aber natürlich schon gerne etwas nehmen, bei dem die Chancen möglichst hoch sind, dass es voll kompatibel miteinander ist. 
Das verlinkte Kit F4-3200C16D-32GTZR mit 2x 16 Gb habe ich auch auf meiner weiteren Merkliste - ist zwar nicht auf der QVL von Gigabyte für das Board enthalten, auf der von G.SKILL aber schon. Das gibt es ja auch noch als "X" Variante, laut G.SKILL also "for AMD": 
G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GTZRX) ab €' '212,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland 

Ist das einfach nur eine Spaß Bezeichnung von denen, oder hat das tatsächlich einen technischen Hintergrund?  


XMP Profil im Bios laden - das ist auch bei dieser Kombination von Teilen notwendig? Würde ja eigentlich gerne von solchen Dingen die Finger lassen und habe die Spezifikationen des X570 Aorus Elite so interpretiert, dass es mit 3200 Mhz RAM einfach so geht (weil bei 3200 kein O.C. dabei steht):

3rd Generation AMD Ryzen™ processors:
Support for DDR4 4000(O.C.) / 3866(O.C.) / 3800(O.C.) / 3733(O.C.) / 3600(O.C.) / 3466(O.C.) / 3400(O.C.) / 3333(O.C.) / 3300(O.C.) / 3200 / 2933 / 2667 / 2400 / 2133 MHz memory modules


---

Danke Nordbadener, die QVL habe ich ja aber wie gesagt schon angeschaut 


Schönen Tag


----------



## IICARUS (8. August 2019)

*AW: RAM Frage für Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite & Ryzen 3700X*

Das XMP-Profil muss immer aktiviert werden.
Ist aber normalerweise keine Kunst das ganze mal aufzurufen und den Takt ggf. dazu bestimmen.

Der Controller auf meinem Prozessor läuft normalerweise mit der Spezifikation von 2667 Mhz und trotzdem läuft mein Board wenn ich nicht selbst das XMP-Profil aufrufe mit nur 2133 MHz.


----------



## davidwigald11 (8. August 2019)

*AW: RAM Frage für Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite & Ryzen 3700X*

Der Ram wird wie Icarus schon sagt standardmäßig immer mit 2133 MHz laufen.

Das ist aber viel leichter als es sich anhört. Das einzige was du machen musst, ist, ins Bios zu gehen und einen Schalter von off auf on legen. Mehr nicht. Wo genau das ist, steht im Handbuch. Bei meinem MSI X570 war das sogar direkt auf der Startseite des Bios, es war nur 1 Mausklick


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (8. August 2019)

*AW: RAM Frage für Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite & Ryzen 3700X*



gen13 schrieb:


> Ok danke, dann ist die Vollbestückung ja leider nicht so attraktiv (hätte mir optisch besser gefallen ). Möchte aber natürlich schon gerne etwas nehmen, bei dem die Chancen möglichst hoch sind, dass es voll kompatibel miteinander ist.
> Das verlinkte Kit F4-3200C16D-32GTZR mit 2x 16 Gb habe ich auch auf meiner weiteren Merkliste - ist zwar nicht auf der QVL von Gigabyte für das Board enthalten, auf der von G.SKILL aber schon. Das gibt es ja auch noch als "X" Variante, laut G.SKILL also "for AMD":
> G.Skill Trident Z RGB DIMM Kit 32GB, DDR4-3200, CL16-18-18-38 (F4-3200C16D-32GTZRX) ab €'*'212,85 (2019) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> 
> ...



Die wahrscheinlichkeit, dass dein Ram nicht laufen wird ist sehr sehr gering. Die Frage ist nur ob er mit dem XMP Profil läuft, was bei den Ryzen 3000er, vermutlich kein Problem sein wird. Selbst mein 1700 schafft 3000 Mhz bei vollbestückung. Entsprechend würde ich mir weniger sorgen machen!


----------



## gen13 (9. August 2019)

*AW: RAM Frage für Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite & Ryzen 3700X*

Alles klar. Wenn der komplette Rest meiner Bestellliste steht, entscheide ich mich einfach spontan für eine der beiden RAM Varianten und probiere es  einfach mal aus. 

Danke euch für die Infos


----------



## Orang_Utan_Klaus (13. August 2019)

*AW: RAM Frage für Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite & Ryzen 3700X*

Hallo liebe Community,

ich hätte eine Anschlussfrage an dieses Thema. Mir schwebt aktuell auch ein Ryzen 7 3700X (3.60GHz) auf einem MSI MPG X570 GAMING EDGE WIFI  vor. 
Nun kenne ich mich aber mit den aktuellen Feinheiten beim Arbeitsspeicher nicht aus. 

Ich habe eine Tests gelesen. Speziell dieser ausführliche Test bzw der Graph unten auf dieser Seite bringt mich zu meiner Frage  (Link: AMD Ryzen 3000 - Part IV - DDR4 Scaling - ENGLISH Version - lab501 )
Wenn ich den Test richtig verstehe, wird der RAM ab einer Taktung von größer als 3600 im 1:2 modus verwendet. Bei 3600 (und darunter) im 1:1 mode. 
Nun zu meiner Frage:

Profitiert mein system also garnicht von einem RAM mit höhere Taktung? ( zB: 16GB Patriot Viper RGB schwarz DDR4-4133 DIMM CL19 Dual Kit / PVR416G413C9K )
Bzw. wird es dadruch sogar "schlechter" als mit einem 3600 CL 16? (Preislich ist der RAM nämlich sehr ähnlich)

Ich bedanke mich schonmal im Voraus für eure Hilfe 

Viele Grüße
Klaus

PS: Ich poste hier praktisch nie - sollte es nicht erwünscht sein, dass man in bestehende Posts eine neue Frage stellt, darf mein Post gerne an die ensptrechende Stelle verschonben werden.


----------



## davidwigald11 (13. August 2019)

*AW: RAM Frage für Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite & Ryzen 3700X*

Ab 3000CL15 und 3200CL16 profitierst du sowieso von gar nichts mehr. Das ist der Sweetspot in Sachen P/L. 
Alles was noch höher taktet und noch geringere Latenzen hat steht in keinem Verhältnis zum Preis und der Mehrwert ist meistens nur messbar, wenn überhaupt, gerade bei Ryzen. 

Sei schlau und kauf entweder 3000CL15 oder 3200CL16  Was anderes macht in meinen Augen gerade keinen Sinn bzw ist Geldverschwendung.


----------



## Orang_Utan_Klaus (13. August 2019)

*AW: RAM Frage für Gigabyte X570 Aorus Elite & Ryzen 3700X*

Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort!

Ok dann werde ich mich nach einem 3000 oder 3200 mit entsprechendem CL umschauen. 

Aber nur nochmal fürs Verständis - nur was theoretisch Messbar ist: 
Würde ein RAM mit Taktung größer 3600 MHz aber auch höher CL (18,19..  der dann mit 1:2  läuft) weniger Leistung bringen als ein 3600 RAM der mit 1:1 läuft? Oder gilt "mehr MHz = besser" trotz der höheren CL ? 


Vielen Dank und viele Grüße

Klaus


----------

